

Sir Ken Robinson on public speaking (6 presentation tips) - german
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2008/02/sir-ken-robinso.html

======
brlewis
Overall a good list. People on news.yc probably don't need #5 -- we probably
rehearse too little. The rest are spot on, but you need practice to get good
at them. Once again I'll plug Toastmasters.

